
Health Secrets of the Amish - davidf18
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/04/opinion/health-secrets-of-the-amish.html
======
PeterWhittaker
Fascinating: Comparison of Amish (farmers, low rates of allergies, asthma)
with Hutterites (farmers, high rates of allergies, asthma). Considerable
common genetic stock.

Preliminary conclusion: Husbandry practices. Amish stock is kept near the
home, all Amish do at least some work with animals, and all are exposed to
animals. Microbial load estimated at six times higher than Hutterites, who
keep their animals far from home and only whose adult males tend and are
regularly exposed to animals.

~~~
davidf18
Nice summary.

~~~
PeterWhittaker
Thanks!

------
davidf18
New England Journal of Medicine article (free download)
[http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa1508749](http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa1508749)

------
grandalf
Is exposure to the allergens only helpful when it occurs during childhood?

